# South Jetty @ Huntington Beach SP, 2018



## ChefRobb

After a long, hard winter with a lot of work keeping me away from home I finally got in some serious time at the South Jetty on Sunday afternoon. The conditions were good and jetty regular Augustine was already there fishing for black drum when I arrived. We were dropping whole (head on) medium shrimp on heavy weights in the dropping tidal surge out of the mouth of the jetty. Between us we picked up around 8 or 9 keeper drum, but I collected a nice 21" drum that I dropped into my cooler. I also helped a Dad with two daughters figure out how and where to fish and his 10 year old hooked up with a healthy 23" drum! It was a good way to spend the afternoon, and a good way to get the fishing season started off.


----------



## bferg

Nice work. I will be heading down that way the first week in April. Can you recommend a good place to pick up some shrimp in the area? Thanks.


----------



## Rolly

Thanks for the report. Looks like I need to head down and fill the cooler with some of those black drum


----------



## ChefRobb

bferg said:


> Nice work. I will be heading down that way the first week in April. Can you recommend a good place to pick up some shrimp in the area? Thanks.


Southern Charm in Surfside/Garden City 843-222-9668 (Tammy) https://www.facebook.com/scwildcaughtshrimp/

or CJ Strickland in Murrell's inlet 843-360-9746 https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100000720704226


Buy their small, head on shrimp for bait. If you want salt shrimp or live shrimp head to the Murrell's Inlet Outpost or Perry's.


----------



## bferg

Thanks very much. I will check them out.


----------



## ChefRobb

A quick trip on the falling tide today. Picked up a couple of nice Black drum on whole shrimp.


----------



## amazing189

It was nice meeting you today, Rob. I was there today with my family and friends. My buddy and I caught a few decent whiting.


----------



## ChefRobb

amazing189 said:


> It was nice meeting you today, Rob. I was there today with my family and friends. My buddy and I caught a few decent whiting.


Yeah, it was nice meeting you guys there too. I may be out again a time or two in the next couple of days....


----------



## ChefRobb

I don't know why it won't let me post the picture upright....but here's a better one of my drum...


----------



## amazing189

We’re heading back to Kentucky on Sunday, but will be back late May. Look forward to fishing there again. Good luck to all.


----------



## ChefRobb

Back at the Jetty today. I picked up a number of black drum on whole (head on) shrimp, including a 19" and a 21" which I kept. A couple of other guys were there when I arrived, and they had some 16"-17" trout that they'd picked up on twister tail grubs.


----------



## ChefRobb

Down at the jetty for a few hours on Friday. There were a few scattered blues, whiting and pinfish. No drum for a change on the falling tide.


----------



## ChefRobb

Headed to the Jetty this morning with my fishing buddy Bill. We caught 1 each of keeper size whiting, keeper size trout, sheepshead, bluefish, large pinfish and one very large mystery fish that I caught on an 8" live mullet, which fought me for 45 minutes before breaking off my 40# mono. The weather was great, the breeze light.... a good day all in all. There were blues and spanish hitting baitfish on the surf side of the jetty as well.


----------



## ROWDY ROD

Did that mystery fish act like a very large shark? 40# mono break off, 8" live mullet, and a 45 minute fight sounds like a heavy hitter. Did it have you running up and down the jetty. Sounds like some great action!


----------



## ChefRobb

ROWDY ROD said:


> Did that mystery fish act like a very large shark? 40# mono break off, 8" live mullet, and a 45 minute fight sounds like a heavy hitter. Did it have you running up and down the jetty. Sounds like some great action!


Yeah, and that was what lost me the big guy. He went up to and around the end of the jetty, getting my line to run around multiple rocks at the same time. He was too mobile and too intelligent for the typical ray.


----------



## ChefRobb

Great trip to the jetty today after 4 months of nearly constant travel. Blues and Mackerel slamming the bait pods. This morning on the falling tide we saw mackerel, blues, flounder and a few other odds and ends. We also saw two very large sharks chasing each other in the surf and at the mouth a manta ray breached, leaping completely out of the water! It looks like things are getting busy there again.....


----------



## speckalicious

ChefRobb said:


> Great trip to the jetty today after 4 months of nearly constant travel. Blues and Mackerel slamming the bait pods. This morning on the falling tide we saw mackerel, blues, flounder and a few other odds and ends. We also saw two very large sharks chasing each other in the surf and at the mouth a manta ray breached, leaping completely out of the water! It looks like things are getting busy there again.....


Jealous.... would love to have seen the ray! Hope things are fixing to heat up as my work schedule is easing off as well and I’m looking to get out there regularly heading into the fall. Mackerel have been hit or miss from the GC pier and have been on the small side when the do cooperate. May be out once or twice there over the weekend, leave a couple for me


----------



## speckalicious

Couldn’t make the outgoing this time around so I hit the jetty this morning at 6:30 for the AM incoming. Last fifty yards looked like a packed out fishing pier by 9:00.... thank you, Labor Day weekend! Hooked something right off the bat I couldn’t turn that finally broke me off and caught just one decent blue before calling it a day around 11:00. Big bait pods inside the jetty all morning but nothing much feeding on them. Did see several nice blues come in off the corners and a couple of 3 to 4 ft sharks on the ocean side. All in all looked liked a slow day for most


----------



## ChefRobb

I was out there two days ago when a group of guys fishing "barnacles" was loading up their cooler on good-sized sheeps. They must have had a dozen.


----------



## speckalicious

Glad somebody got on ‘em. Been forced to hit the surf in the evenings due to time constraints and have been catching only small stuff. I’m hoping my schedule eases up enough to trek out again in the next week or so, provided the storm stays away


----------



## ChefRobb

I haven't been able to fish much this year, but I DID get out yesterday late in the afternoon. Other fishermen reported scattered catches all day of whiting, blues, trout, flounder and reds. I fished a softbody jig under and around baitballs and picked up some blues and a 19" seatrout, along with a 21" ladyfish. (Yes, I kept the ladyfish. I'm headed back to Florida soon and will cut it up to use as bait for reds and snook down there.)


----------



## Guest

Went fishing with Captain Rick Stanczyk once out of Bud n' Mary's marina. He said Ladyfish, Jacks, and Barracuda were the best shark baits he has ever used. Nice trout! Good luck on your dealings in Florida!


----------



## ChefRobb

Ladyfish are a member of the tarpon family. Fun to catch, but no good to eat. But that stink you smell when you catch one seems to translate into dinner bells for a lot of great fish when chunks are offered up!


----------



## ChefRobb

I'm back home for a few days and got out to the Jetty today. Besides the pleasant temperatures and beautiful views, there was lots of action there. Seatrout, reds, black drum. I picked up a 20.5" spec on a DOA shrimp and 15" spanish on a mizuno sinking minnow.


----------



## Guest

Awesome!


----------



## speckalicious

Nice looking swimmers


----------



## flathead

Nice fish.............curious, what style and size hooks are y'all using for the black drum ? I've been using Eagle Claw Kahle #2s and #4s and just checking to see if there might be something better. We've caught some nice ones back in the inlet and in the surf the last couple days..............about the first 2-3 ours as the tide turns towards low.Dawn and dark thirty have been the best times. heard of some guys catching large whiting at night. Blues everywhere before this front.


----------



## ChefRobb

flathead said:


> Nice fish.............curious, what style and size hooks are y'all using for the black drum ? I've been using Eagle Claw Kahle #2s and #4s and just checking to see if there might be something better. We've caught some nice ones back in the inlet and in the surf the last couple days..............about the first 2-3 ours as the tide turns towards low.Dawn and dark thirty have been the best times. heard of some guys catching large whiting at night. Blues everywhere before this front.


First, I have a warm weather bait and a cold weather bait. During the warm months I rely heavily on fiddlers on a #1 or #2 circle sea, since the bait stealers are a bit less interested in them. When the bait stealers head out in November I start fishing with jumbo shrimp heads on #4 or #5 circle hooks.


----------



## flathead

Thanks. The guys fishing around me are using Gami #2 offset circles. As I said, I've used Kahles for decades, #2s and #4s and they work. Curiosity got the better of me so in some off time I went to several tackle shops and interestingly enough they recommended the Eagle Claw LO42s in size #2, for black drum, red drum, and flounder.I've used that hook for decades also.........one even had the same hook, in bulk packs, in the new black finish which is supposed to outlast the bronze ones.Shop said it was his number one seller. I've known these folks for 20 years.Bought a pack and tied a bunch of rigs last night so we shall see.


----------



## SmoothLures

flathead said:


> Thanks. The guys fishing around me are using Gami #2 offset circles. As I said, I've used Kahles for decades, #2s and #4s and they work. Curiosity got the better of me so in some off time I went to several tackle shops and interestingly enough they recommended the Eagle Claw LO42s in size #2, for black drum, red drum, and flounder.I've used that hook for decades also.........one even had the same hook, in bulk packs, in the new black finish which is supposed to outlast the bronze ones.Shop said it was his number one seller. I've known these folks for 20 years.Bought a pack and tied a bunch of rigs last night so we shall see.


I know one of the best captains out of Murrells use them for a flounder/general hook. Too big for sheeps though.


----------



## flathead

Talked to one former 20 year guide who uses the LO42 Nickel plated in #4 for small surf stuff and the #2 for everything else. He said his brother is a guide and he uses the #2 for almost all bait fishing.They buy them bulk, 1,000 at a time. That says a lot. So, several tackle shop operators have now told me it's their " best all around hook ". Landed a nice 25" red drum on the #2 today no problem.


----------



## ChefRobb

I went out this morning for a bit. There were a few fish caught, but it was pretty slow overall due to the murky water (from recent heavy rains) and high winds. Aside from that, temps are looking good for fishing to be really hot!


----------



## flathead

Got a 19" and 25" black drum on those hooks yesterday before the rain and storms hit..........ocean was mean and loud,too rough to fish......today more black drum and a couple over slot reds............plus one large spot, first one of the month............looks like I'll be gone before the spots arrive.........still haven't seen but one whiting caught all month............liking that hook.


----------



## speckalicious

Specks were aggressive today on the outgoing, sad news is most were shorts with only 3 keeps out of 7 caught. Chefrobb’s dirty water was still around so white/chartreuse Vudu worked super slow was the ticket.


----------



## ChefRobb

Nice....the trout bite is heating up for sure!


----------



## exdentasap

New member first time posting. Fished south jetty weekend of 27th, 28th. Lots of black drum all small. Couple specks, couple flounder also small. All on shrimp and pinfish filet. No keepers but a nice time on the jetty. Met Chef Robb and very much enjoyed the conversation. Lots of good info from all members and look forward to next time. Also appreciated the discount Chef Robb gave me off the 10 dollar admission fee to his jetty.


----------



## ChefRobb

exdentasap said:


> New member first time posting. Fished south jetty weekend of 27th, 28th. Lots of black drum all small. Couple specks, couple flounder also small. All on shrimp and pinfish filet. No keepers but a nice time on the jetty. Met Chef Robb and very much enjoyed the conversation. Lots of good info from all members and look forward to next time. Also appreciated the discount Chef Robb gave me off the 10 dollar admission fee to his jetty.


 Hey....I need to point out that it's a ONE TIME discount! LOL. It was nice meeting you too, Dave. I'm glad you had some action while you were visiting......


----------



## speckalicious

Welcome! I’m not out there as much as some of the others, but maybe I will run in to you this fall.... I’m usually the guy with the least and smallest fish so it should be easy to pick me out of the lineup!!


----------



## exdentasap

Thanks for the welcome! Might give you some competition for least and smallest fish honors. Hope to run into you sometime this fall.


----------



## ChefRobb

Hot bite out on the jetty this afternoon. The combination of a high falling tide and late afternoon sun got the trout and redfish going. I fished for 2 hours from 3 to 5, and picked up 4 20" trout, 2 in the 16" range that went back, plus a 16" red and a 25" red that went back. Slow retrieves on a DOA shrimp or a bright green jig with a twister tail grub. Nobody else appeared to be fishing that way or catching anything.


----------



## speckalicious

Nice day! Has the water cleared?


----------



## ChefRobb

speckalicious said:


> Nice day! Has the water cleared?


It's middlin'. A little more clear, but not completely. I was back out tonight and got 2 trout, a red, a flounder and a duck. No, seriously. I got a duck. There were some duck hunters hunting in a floating blind about 50 yards from the jetty and one of them downed a bird at the edge of the surf which they didn't go after. When they left without picking it up I went and got it.


----------



## PNWRich

View attachment 58937

Despite heavy winds, had a good few hours using Vudu Shrimp. Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## ChefRobb

PNWRich said:


> View attachment 58937
> 
> Despite heavy winds, had a good few hours using Vudu Shrimp. Happy Thanksgiving


Rich, this board has issues with attaching pics. In order for us to see it, you have to edit your post, then go to Advanced Edit, then go down to Manage Attachments and you'll find a box that will let you Drag n Drop your pic into a dialogue box to add it to your post. Meanwhile, what did you catch?


----------



## ChefRobb

Another fine afternoon at the jetty yesterday. I spent the last few hours of the day catching trout. At first the water was high enough that I picked up 19"- 21" trout, but as the water hit low tide I started to get all 12"-14" trout. About a dozen in all, mostly on shrimp imitations. I had a set rod too, but the bait stealers are still around so no black drum for me yesterday.


----------



## speckalicious

Only had a few hours here and there for surf fishing lately but I’m jetty bound tomorrow finally. Hope I can match your performance!


----------



## ChefRobb

Following the rule that "If there's no picture then it didn't happen", here are the trout I got the other day.


----------



## speckalicious

Speck bite was strong as new rope today! Fishing the last 2 1/2 hours of the incoming produced 25+ trout for me, most were short but I did get four nice ones ranging from 16.5 inches to 21.5 inches. All came on vudu shrimp with a steady retrieve or under a popping cork. A couple nearby fishing from a skiff had similar results.


----------



## ChefRobb

Nice! That's why I love the cold weather trout bite..... if you make the walk to the jetty and catch it at the right time it ROCKS!


----------



## PNWRich

Saturday caught 2 keeper trout and 1 16" red. Caught about 10 more trout but too small to keep. The bite was hot on the inside wall 1 hour before and after high tide. Some gentleman from a boat were using what appeared to be minnows and bobbers, and pulling in several 25+" reds casting in about 8 feet from Jetty. Went back out today and picked up one nice trout but overall a slow day with heavy winds and rough waters.


----------



## speckalicious

You gotta want it bad to head out there on a day like today. Nice trio of fish!


----------



## ChefRobb

PNWRich said:


> Saturday caught 2 keeper trout and 1 16" red. Caught about 10 more trout but too small to keep. The bite was hot on the inside wall 1 hour before and after high tide. Some gentleman from a boat were using what appeared to be minnows and bobbers, and pulling in several 25+" reds casting in about 8 feet from Jetty. Went back out today and picked up one nice trout but overall a slow day with heavy winds and rough waters.


Nice job, Rich. BTW, I'll be around this week and headed to the jetty thurs-fri-sat if you're headed down then.


----------



## ChefRobb

I picked up where I left off on the trout this morning...headed back for the "afternoon rush hour"! :fishing:


----------



## ChefRobb

Ditto to just about everything else I've written recently. I was out again last night, out again this morning.... trout, trout and more trout!


----------



## ChefRobb

Jetty action has slowed somewhat, but sea trout, flounder and black drum are still coming off. I was there in the wind this morning and picked up a 14" spec. There's a couple of regulars there every morning who took a dozen or so on Monday and a few yesterday, including a 19" flattie.


----------

